# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Any good map hacks other than simple map reveal?

## legitox

Just wondering d3advanced was amazing and the other one stopped working.

----------


## Demonscumby

I am interested too..

----------


## N4M

None yet  :Big Grin:  First post for me!

----------


## demerda

> Join Date:
> Apr 2010


You are quite shy huh?

----------


## darkkinght

I have looked around and other then fake ones all i ahve found are map hacks sorry i have not found anything.

----------


## wolf182

I cant find one that is not a fake too. 

If somebody finds one, please post here.

----------


## hulm

> You are quite shy huh?


I hardly post either, but it's not because I'm shy, It's because I don't have something useful to contribute.

----------


## TheQt

> Just wondering d3advanced was amazing and the other one stopped working.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...zoom-hack.html (Minimap Track Hack + Zoom Hack) If this gets updated, It is absolutely fantastic. I love it.

----------


## nergoza

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...zoom-hack.html (Minimap Track Hack + Zoom Hack) If this gets updated, It is absolutely fantastic. I love it.


Where's the link?

----------


## Peka73Rus

Why other then Simple Map Reveal?

And why Simple Map Reveal thread was deleted? This maphack is work on ANY patch, include 1.0.5, i'm use it right now and every day - no ban...

----------


## leop

where is the simple map reveal?

----------


## Peka73Rus

> where is the simple map reveal?


In google.

----------


## Jaladhjin

if you don't mind getting something suuuuper shady from a RapidShare type mirror..

----------


## Rkteez

Isn't maphack a lot more detectable compared to botting?

----------


## pompidoux

Is it a safe maphack for diablo 1.0.6a?

The project of FearAndLawyering is definitively abandoned?

Thanks,...

----------


## nagarok

checkout Blizzhackers &bull; Index page

If there are any public available, then it will with 99% gaurantee be available there.

----------


## nitromc

i dont understand o.o ? before u ask in the title then you will post an answer to yourself ?

----------


## BlindZf

> i dont understand o.o ? before u ask in the title then you will post an answer to yourself ?


He was just asking if there are another map hack, than the one he's aware off.

----------


## connectzor

none really...

----------


## tomohisa

bots relatively are safe way

----------


## sashaib

> Just wondering d3advanced was amazing and the other one stopped working.


Damncheaters have a Maphack that works perfect. Complete undetected.

----------


## Fell0wShip3eris

Seriously men... hacks is for pussys :Ss

----------


## pqs

I'd also like to know if theres a working map hack for diablo 3. I hate how its so zoomed in...

----------


## malloc84

I believe I can provide D3 MH. It was working with 1.08 but not with latest 1.08 minipatch so just adjustment is needed. Tomorrow or so.

----------


## rushone2010

Simple zoom hack disappeared of this forum. Any update on that?

----------


## iminurpocket

Simple map hack says it malicious on my computer oh well ig

----------


## adolphin

> Simple map hack says it malicious on my computer oh well ig


that's very common for hacks.

----------


## Uflaks

> Damncheaters have a Maphack that works perfect. Complete undetected.


I decided to try out that hack and it sucks balls. All it does is revealing large pieces of the map as you move, it does not show doors, chests, goblins, elites, champions, uniques. And i was foolish enough to fall for this ripoff x) 25€ out the window, oh well.

----------


## TehVoyager

turbohud has a great map revealer.

they were origionally based here, but when the thread hit 150 pages they set up there own forum for support and such

Home | TurboHUD

----------


## Crackjack

> turbohud has a great map revealer.
> 
> they were origionally based here, but when the thread hit 150 pages they set up there own forum for support and such
> 
> Home | TurboHUD


You sure about that? Cause in their very own manual they wrote: 


> "This HUD is NOT made to give you advantage over other people, nor to automate anything you are doing."


I'd say a sort of maphack clearly is an advantage?

----------


## Vayhem

Damn anyone has the last release of turbohud ? they removed it 16h ago xD

----------


## 3min3m87

i tried to google but cant find

----------


## mrnoodle

http://wikisend.com/download/265720/...0.5.24017).zip

Uploaded this straight from my download folder, fair warning it is flagged as malware/virus by virustotal. 

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/f...0c3e/analysis/




> SHA256:	ff6c4a7111d11fcb07fb043818e55f6d5f9cadbe537242b1e55471103a5e0c3e
> File name:	TurboHUD 14.5.20.0 (STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.5.24017).zip
> Detection ratio: 2 / 52
> Analysis date: 2014-05-29 21:15:16 UTC ( 3 days, 21 hours ago )
> 
> Symantec WS.Reputation.1 20140529
> TrendMicro-HouseCall TROJ_GE.7FF8FC34 20140529

----------


## kbone213

Maphacks were fairly quickly deemed not to be fully possible after the release of D3 because the maps aren't loaded to your client until you get near an area before the next area is given to you. This is why TurboHUD loads the maps the way it does.

The only way I can see it happening is if someone figured out a way to trick the server into thinking you're near the edge and need the remaining map information when you really just loaded into the map, but this would obviously be extremely easy to detect and would likely be fixed very quickly along with an instant ban.

----------


## rtstrauma

I can't find any maphacks anywhere ;(

----------


## tonz134

i miss d2 maphacks i wish someone going to make one in d3

----------


## chad0ck

they had one here on ownedcore, but i guess it got removed.

----------


## malloc84

I made a MapHack but since I implemented warden protection which is 99% good so you won't get banned, I decided to make a few bucks off it.

----------


## orith

> I made a MapHack but since I implemented warden protection which is 99% good so you won't get banned, I decided to make a few bucks off it.


The picture on your page is exactly what the map looks like if you start a new game on any character that already has three followers in town +nek has not yet finished all their dialogue, you have yet to provide any evidence that this actually works, say for example a video opening and entering a completely new RIFT only to find the map fully revealed.

----------


## prettyingmunching

I don't recommend using a map reveal as you may be banned, maybe just play the game normally?

----------


## sleepy1984

take turbohud this is enough for diablo maphack on minimap

----------

